# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  salut aux amis des animaux

## tinadu48

salut à tous nos sauveurs!!   ::

----------


## MED49

Bienvenue à toi :bienvenue

 :bienvenue:

----------


## théouf

:bienvenue:

----------

:bienvenue:

----------


## Déesse

:bienvenue:

----------


## flo59860

:bienvenue:   ::   ::

----------

:bienvenue:

----------


## elodieoslo

:bienvenue:

----------


## vivi92

:bienvenue:

----------


## mayatiti

:bienvenue:   ::

----------


## JF

:bienvenue:

----------


## missabysse

:bienvenue:

----------


## indiana38

:bienvenue:

----------


## Pile

Bonjour ma lolo   :banane: 

Enfin te voilà !!!
 :bienvenue:

----------


## Ptite_Angie

:bienvenue:

----------


## crimée

:bienvenue:

----------

:bienvenue:

----------


## dadache

bonsoir tina,ravie de te savoir là!

----------


## capu@22

:bienvenue:

----------


## tinadu48

> bonsoir tina,ravie de te savoir là!


oui oui tjs présente,du moins ici    ::  
si besoin tu sais ou me trouver     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tinadu48

ma présentation était rapide ,j'avais pas ait attention !!!!!!!!!!!!!
maman de 3 enfants 10et demi,9 et 2 ans 
9 ans sur Bordeaux /mérignac;3 ans sur Istres et 2 ans en Lozère pour l'insatnt mais on veut en partir!
aucune Pa ici,très dur...
Depuis 20 ans ,j'oeuvre pour les poilus qui en ont besoin autour de moi.
Bénévole refuge et SPA ,parfois employée et Fa pour NAc et autres quand ma famille me le permet.

Tjs en contact avec les amies chères dans la PA  en Gironde et Bouches du Rhone.

----------


## dadache

oui tina ya des endroits vraiment dur dur!!vous allez revenir dans le sud est?tu manque sur PR ta bonne humeur et ta presence  j'aimais bien!mais t'es là

----------


## virginiedu66

:bienvenue:

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour Tina et avec ta petite famille   :bienvenue:  parmi nous !

----------


## ptikuik

Effectivement, la première présentation était courte lol

 :bienvenue:  à ta nouvelle présentation alors ^^
et bravo pour ton engagement

----------


## tinadu48

> oui tina ya des endroits vraiment dur dur!!vous allez revenir dans le sud est?tu manque sur PR ta bonne humeur et ta presence  j'aimais bien!mais t'es là


merci Dadache!!

----------


## tinadu48

Et aussi merci aux autres quand même    ::

----------

